# LS R3039 - Clutch Wont Engage / Cant Shift Gears



## heefageLA (8 mo ago)

Hello good folks,

This is my first post here on the forums, but certainly wont be the last. Im a huge fan of community fourms and have joined just about everything regarding the different vehicles, equipment, hobbies, work, etc... that I enjoy.
My latest purchase is a 2012 LS R3039 with Shuttle Shift transmission for a whopping $4,000. The tractor only has about 200-250 hours on it, the hour meter is degraded pretty bad. The previous owner bought the unit brand new and hardly ever used it. It received such little use that I believe the clutch has rusted to the flywheel and refuses to engage/disengage and I cant shift into any gears. I can only shift into Forward/Reverse when the tractor isnt running. Even with the tractor off I cant shift into any gears.
The previous owner was convinced that the tractor had major transmission issues, and truth be told, I didnt try and talk her out of that belief. I played along knowing it could be a simple fix... Hopefully.
I just got the tractor home yesterday. Today I will spend the day cleaning everything up and inspecting everything I can. It has been sitting in the weather for nearly 10 years, but is still a very solid unit if I can only get the clutch to engage the transmission.
Im looking for any advice on how to inspect the clutch and transmission for issues. Has anyone here ran into this type of situation?

Below is a Youtube video of what I think is happening and how to address the issue.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Thanks for the great forum guys! I look forward to getting to know everyone and bugging you good folks to death with ignorant questions!
Thanks,
Heath


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
Clutch stuck to flywheel/pressure plate should still allow trans to be shifted into gear as long as engine isn't operating. According to Tractordata.com only 1 type trans(12-speed synchro shuttle)was offered on your tractors model. My guess is internal shift linkage is broken along with stuck clutch. I've read of stuck clutches coming unstuck by blocking/securing clutch pedal in disengaged position & then operating engine to attain operating temperature of engine coolant.


----------



## heefageLA (8 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to TF
> Clutch stuck to flywheel/pressure plate should still allow trans to be shifted into gear as long as engine isn't operating. According to Tractordata.com only 1 type trans(12-speed synchro shuttle)was offered on your tractors model. My guess is internal shift linkage is broken along with stuck clutch. I've read of stuck clutches coming unstuck by blocking/securing clutch pedal in disengaged position & then operating engine to attain operating temperature of engine coolant.


Thanks for the reply. After I change all the fluids & filters I will dig into the transmission issues. I also downloaded an OP manual to see if it has any information on the transmission.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome
My suggestion would be to attempt to locate the trans problem, correct the problem & then install ""new hyd/trans oil""


----------



## heefageLA (8 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> You're welcome
> My suggestion would be to attempt to locate the trans problem, correct the problem & then install ""new hyd/trans oil""


You're right. I will change the transmission fluid after troubleshooting the transmission issue. I will change the engine oil, fuel and related filters immediately. Its same oil and filter, and fuel filter that were put on 10+ years ago. The tractor runs like a top, but I know all that needs to be changed asap. 

Im really hoping there is an inspection plate of some sort that will allow me to look at the linkage without having to tear the tractor down too much.


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

I have freed the clutches on at least 5 yanmars in the following manner.
HOWEVER this is a dangerous procedure, but it worked for us, so proceed at your own risk...
I hookup a mower to the pto shaft
I start the tractor 
KEEP THE CLUTCH PRESSED IN
THEN I forced the pto lever on and It would make a pop sound and release the clutch.

Im not saying it will work on your machine, but for us it saved us splitting the tractors in two


----------

